# Looking for a new board



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I just picked up a K2 WWW,

Incredible deck if you ask me but its better suited at the park than anyware else on the mountain. Its super soft. An analogy I heard when I was shopping around was "riding a wet piece of cardboard" Now that may seem extreme, but I'll understand it if you move from something super stiff.

Great board overall, I went down some black diamond runs with it but its deffinately not built for that.


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

Beefy said:


> I just picked up a K2 WWW,
> 
> Incredible deck if you ask me but its better suited at the park than anyware else on the mountain. Its super soft. An analogy I heard when I was shopping around was "riding a wet piece of cardboard" Now that may seem extreme, but I'll understand it if you move from something super stiff.
> 
> Great board overall, I went down some black diamond runs with it but its deffinately not built for that.



i just picked one up too. Fell in love with it right away. They compare it to the artifact which i have also. The artifact is a little looser if anything. The www didnt have any problem bombing a black. I was really shocked. Great feeling tips, nice pop, good feedback. GREAT DECK for sure


----------

